# IAPLC 2011 entries



## Mark Evans (23 Jan 2011)

Who's entering?

I've just submitted my first ever comp entry to IAPLC 2011...rather nerve racking. 

It wont do all that well i dont think, but i think it's time i honoured my word of actually entering.  

just received confirmation email of entry


----------



## Tom (23 Jan 2011)

When's the deadline Mark? If there's still 3 months or so I'll hopefully be able to enter the Mini M if all goes well.


----------



## Mark Evans (23 Jan 2011)

I'm not sure Tom. 

here's the link...

http://en.iaplc.com/

mine was ready, so i put it in.


----------



## Tom (23 Jan 2011)

May 31, looks like I might be in


----------



## JohnC (23 Jan 2011)

well the best of luck to both of you and all other UKAPS entries. Eager to see the results!


----------



## nayr88 (23 Jan 2011)

I think that deadline will be the perfect end to my nano. 

Good luck all


----------



## Antoni (23 Jan 2011)

Good luck to all of you guys!

I would love to take part as well, but at the moment I do not have anything to submit!


----------



## George Farmer (23 Jan 2011)

I'm in, if only to beat Mark!   

(I also enjoy humble pie, if Mark beats me!)


----------



## Mark Evans (23 Jan 2011)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> I'm in, if only to beat Mark!



 it'll be interesting to see...



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> (I also enjoy humble pie, if Mark beats me!)



best put your favorite filling in   

top 1000 will do me.


----------



## Piece-of-fish (24 Jan 2011)

Good luck to all entering. I'll try to get my office tank to a decent shape by the deadline and try to enter for the first time as well.


----------



## Tony Swinney (24 Jan 2011)

Nice bit of healthy competition their George and Mark     I'm not sure if I'll have anything ready, but if I do I'll enter.  Maybe "Triassic Hollow"  :?: 

I've got my own inhouse judge here anyway....





Tony


----------



## George Farmer (24 Jan 2011)

That's a brilliant capture!  Liberty May has got good taste too - I love that 'scape!


----------



## JohnC (24 Jan 2011)

Tony Swinney said:
			
		

> Nice bit of healthy competition their George and Mark     I'm not sure if I'll have anything ready, but if I do I'll enter.  Maybe "Triassic Hollow"  :?:
> 
> I've got my own inhouse judge here anyway....
> 
> ...



Where did you get the catalogue? is that the aqua journal? if so which one?


----------



## Tony Swinney (24 Jan 2011)

That's the 2010 IAPLC catalogue - I ordered it from ADA Japan


----------



## JohnC (24 Jan 2011)

Tony Swinney said:
			
		

> That's the 2010 IAPLC catalogue - I ordered it from ADA Japan




ta.


----------



## Mark Evans (16 Feb 2011)

just received my ID number from ADA. exciting


----------



## ghostsword (16 Feb 2011)

Mark Evans said:
			
		

> just received my ID number from ADA. exciting



Congrats.. 

Who is participating this year?


----------



## GreenNeedle (16 Feb 2011)

I'm entering this year (shock, horror)

Will be tight though as I'm not rescaping till April.





AC


----------



## Stu Worrall (16 Feb 2011)

i will be but later on as it still needs to grow a bit


----------



## Themuleous (16 Feb 2011)

I might just for the hell of it, but will see what my HC is doing nearer the time!

Sam


----------



## chilled84 (16 Feb 2011)

I might give it another try with my new setup i have now. If that fails i might submit my old tank from last year that i didnt take photo of when finished.


----------



## George Farmer (16 Feb 2011)

With all its controversy, there's something very alluring about the IAPLC - competing against over a thousand aquascapers from all over the world, and potentially getting your work judged by Amano (if you get top 100).  

In fact, my long-term ambition since I started this hobby has been to get top 100.  It will be tough to beat my previous best of 169th, but who knows?

All the best to all UK entrants!


----------



## chilled84 (16 Feb 2011)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> With all its controversy, there's something very alluring about the IAPLC - competing against over a thousand aquascapers from all over the world, and potentially getting your work judged by Amano (if you get top 100).
> 
> In fact, my long-term ambition since I started this hobby has been to get top 100.  It will be tough to beat my previous best of 169th, but who knows?
> 
> ...



And you.


----------



## JEK (16 Feb 2011)

I think I'll enter if my nano is ready before the deadline. My goal is to not come in last place.


----------



## Dan Crawford (16 Feb 2011)

Hopefully i'll be able to get my tank ready before the race season starts and my tanks go rapidly downhill


----------



## chilled84 (16 Feb 2011)

JEK said:
			
		

> I think I'll enter if my nano is ready before the deadline. My goal is to not come in last place.



You cant come last! Did you see last years lol


----------



## JEK (17 Feb 2011)

chilled84 said:
			
		

> JEK said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, I haven't. Are they that bad?


----------



## Mark Evans (17 Feb 2011)

JEK said:
			
		

> Are they that bad?



some are not. There's some really strange marking in the IAPLC. I'm not holding my hopes for a good result. top 700 will do me.


----------



## Tom (17 Feb 2011)

Mark your Iwagumi had better be higher than 700!!


----------



## Mark Evans (17 Feb 2011)

Tom said:
			
		

> Mark your Iwagumi had better be higher than 700!!



i'd like to think so, but i'm not raising my hopes too much, so i wont feel let down if does crap.


----------



## George Farmer (21 May 2011)

Just submitted my entry.

The final photo isn't as strong as I hoped for.  I doubt I'll beat my personal best.

31st May is closing, for those who are still interested in entering.


----------



## chilled84 (31 May 2011)

Just submited my entry. Cut it fine this time lol.


----------



## Stu Worrall (31 May 2011)

nice one chilled   Got mine in last week as I was bound to forget if I left it late.  Wonder how many UK entries we have this year as this thread hasnt been as busy as 2010?


----------



## chilled84 (31 May 2011)

Its not been as busy as some people have lost the spirit.


----------



## LondonDragon (2 Jun 2011)

Forgot about this one... was going to submit something to build uk numbers up!


----------



## ghostsword (2 Jun 2011)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Forgot about this one... was going to submit something to build uk numbers up!



You should have submitted your iwagumi, it would have done good for sure.


----------



## LondonDragon (2 Jun 2011)

ghostsword said:
			
		

> You should have submitted your iwagumi, it would have done good for sure.


That was the plan, oh well....


----------



## ghostsword (2 Jun 2011)

As someone said before, take a picture and enter next year..  It is a very classic scape, really nice.


----------



## Anonymous (3 Jun 2011)

entered for the first time this year and i now need another tank for next year`s comp as i dont want to strip this one down well thats what i have told the wife anyway i have called my entry (hidden tiger)


----------



## Nelson (18 Jun 2011)

14 entries from the UK this year http://en.iaplc.com/results11/index.html


----------



## ghostsword (18 Jun 2011)

Wow, more entries from Spain than the UK.

Do people stop entering if they do not have a chance of getting into the top 100? 

There have been some really nice scapes here for the past year, way more than 14 for sure.  


.


----------



## George Farmer (18 Jun 2011)

14 entries is encouraging.  

Not everyone wants to compete with their aquascaping.

Good luck to all the UK entrants!


----------



## viktorlantos (18 Jun 2011)

Well maybe that's the best 14, then you will outperform most of the EU countries. 

Good luck guys!

ps: i also realized there are much less tank from Poland for example.


----------



## spyder (19 Jun 2011)

Missed it this year. Will be down for it next year for sure.

Good luck to all Ukaps entrants.


----------



## keymaker (28 Jun 2011)

Good luck to all UKAPS entrants! I guess George was right, many have a different approach and do not want to enter competitions. (I've seen too many inspirational and really great tanks here, on UKAPS...  )

On the other side - our side, I think we - here in Hungary - were a bit more successful at communicating that contest results are less important, BUT being there and represent our country is the main goal. Regardless of the results. This (the numbers) will give strength and inspiration to others - both current forum members and newcomers to get out there and build something that is pleasing to the eye.   :idea:


----------



## ghostsword (28 Jun 2011)

Completely agree, the result is not as important as taking part. 

I feel that I learn from year to year, and although I do not expect to end up on the 1st 100, I am very happy to be able to see my skills improving, and enjoying the whole experience.  

Good luck to all entrants.


----------



## Piece-of-fish (28 Jun 2011)

Yep, good luck guys. I feel there should be few strong results this year 
I wish I had something ready to enter but the only one completed tank so far was submitted into ASE.


----------



## sanj (6 Jul 2011)

Nice to see India moving up the entrant ranks, much more than I expected. Lol and Japan leading the way by the hundreds. 

I will enter one day...maybe.


----------



## inadsz (28 Jul 2011)

ADA 2011 Ranking
http://en.iaplc.com/results11/pdf/ranking2011e.pdf

Congrats to everybody.


----------



## SuperWen (28 Jul 2011)

my first IAPLC result:


*#201 : "Tombolo" 20x15x15 cm*




*#343 : "Lost Soul" 31x18x26 cm*




*#462 : "Morro Rocks" 20x15x15 cm*




*#669 : "Stonehenge" 90x40x40 cm*


----------



## viktorlantos (28 Jul 2011)

IAPLC 2011 #167 - Green Aqua - *Viktor*:




IAPLC 2011 #227 - Green Aqua - *Nigro*:



2 of our other scape landed in the top 100. will publish that later.


----------



## SuperWen (28 Jul 2011)

@ viktor: your tank get 80... congrats...!!!!


----------



## inadsz (28 Jul 2011)

IAPLC 2011 #180:


----------



## viktorlantos (28 Jul 2011)

SuperWen said:
			
		

> @ viktor: your tank get 80... congrats...!!!!



Thank you my friend.


----------



## Antoni (28 Jul 2011)

Very well done, Victor! Love those scapes! 

cant wait for the other 2.....


----------



## Stu Worrall (28 Jul 2011)

Well done all, some great results!

I didn't do so well with mine as I got lower than last years 544 although I seem the favour the 500's!    I think I need more or bigger fish in my next scape.

#557 - The Unknown Valley


The Unknown Valley Stu Worrall - 90x45x45c IAPLC 2011 - #577 by Stu Worrall, on Flickr


----------



## viktorlantos (29 Jul 2011)

Antoni said:
			
		

> Very well done, Victor! Love those scapes!
> 
> cant wait for the other 2.....



Thank you my friend.  




			
				stuworrall said:
			
		

> #577 - The Unknown Valley



Very nice scape my friend. Yup maybe you're right the fishes on the photo looks a bit small in real life they could be amazing, but they are fast moving ones hard to capture and with more ligth they just burn into the scape sometimes.
The front part is a bit dark but otherwise i love it.
Is this the Needle or the Narrow leaf version of Microsorum?


----------



## Stu Worrall (29 Jul 2011)

viktorlantos said:
			
		

> Antoni said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Viktor.  Yes the rasboras are lost in this scape so bigger fishes next time.

The dark bit was by design as a cliff but I never factored in about the ferns growing over the edge then removing all the light when it came to photo time. a lesson learned for the next scape 

The ferns are a mix of needle, narrow, normal and some small growing ones that I dont know the names of.

Cant wait to see your 80 placed scape


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (6 Sep 2011)

Congrats Mark   position 95


----------



## Mark Evans (7 Sep 2011)

Lisa_Perry75 said:
			
		

> Congrats Mark  position 95



Thanks Lisa.


----------



## clonitza (9 Sep 2011)

http://www.acuadesigners.com/iapcl2011.asp


----------



## JohnC (18 Sep 2011)

Can anyone point me to where I can see photos of the winners? 

Cheers,
John


----------

